# Searching for lesser hedgehog tenrec CANADA



## Cthom (Aug 13, 2013)

hello, im looking for a lesser hedgehog tenrec to call my own, but im in canada, im pretty sick and if im to kick the bucket i want a tenrec before i die. i just cant seem to find one in canada, can anybody help me?:blush:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Who would look after it if you die?


----------



## Cthom (Aug 13, 2013)

my best friend would  im living with her now so it would be ours.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Cthom said:


> my best friend would  im living with her now so it would be ours.


Ohh I see, it is good that you have thought about what will happen with the tenrec.


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*tenrecs*

i would think looking at American sites would be a good start a number of breeders on hedgehogcentral have tenrecs i am in south england we have 2 or 3 breeders here i will ask them for anyother ideas


----------



## Cthom (Aug 13, 2013)

thank you. i just need some connections. im looking everywhere. its so hard


----------

